# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كرسي الاعتراف >  " بياض الثلج " ضيفة كرسي الاعتراف

## أميرة قوس النصر

ضيفتنا الجديده على كرسي الاعتراف هي :


بياض الثلج 
 :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 
اهلا وسهلا بك

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

في البداية تكلمي لنا عن سيرتك الذاتيه وعرفي لنا من هي بياض الثلج؟

----------


## بياض الثلج

أهلين فيكِ يا أميرة ...

في البداية يسعدني أن أكون جالسة هنا على هذا الكرسي من أجلكم 
بس لا تطولوا بلاش ينكسر  :Gbiggrin:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> أهلين فيكِ يا أميرة ...
> 
> في البداية يسعدني أن أكون جالسة هنا على هذا الكرسي من أجلكم 
> بس لا تطولوا بلاش ينكسر


 



*هههههههههه..*

*طيب عرفي عن حالك مشان نبقى نسأل!*

----------


## بياض الثلج

> في البداية تكلمي لنا عن سيرتك الذاتيه وعرفي لنا من هي بياض الثلج؟


 
السيرة الذاتية :-

هناء مواليد9/5(1980 أنهيت دبلوم لغة انجليزية حديثا،مقيمة في الأردن منذ ثلاث سنوات فقط ، محجبة ، مو طويلة ومو دبة كتير :Eh S(20): ، انسانة عادية جدا 
ما بميزني شي عن غيري كوني طفلة مدللة عند أهلي ، كنت بالسابق أعشق السفر لكن في الآونة الأخيرة أصبحت أكن له النقيض ، لي من الهوايات في بعض الأوقات منها الكتابة قديما (الخواطر) ، حديثا أصبحت أمارس وجودي عالنت باستمرار دون ملل بسبب اني عاطلة عن العمل ، 
أسعى لتحقيق ذاتي الآن وتحديدا بعد صدور النتائج اليوم وتكللت بالنجاح 
،بحب الأكل مع الجماعة وأستمتع به بمفردي ، وأعشقه مع غزال أختي ،
بزعل بسرعة وبرضى بسرعة بحبة شوكولا ممكن ترضيني :SnipeR (56): ، ترتيبي بالعيلة آخر العنقود ورقم 9 الى من البنات 5 والشباب 3 ، الرضى من الأمور التي أصبحت أجيدها هنا في الأردن ، لغة العيون أقيم نفسي فيها بالمبدعة 
أحبها كثيرا وأجد نفسي فيها كثيرا، ما بحب الدراسة لأسباب تعود للصغر ورغم ذلك أصبحت الآن من مطالبي ، المادة لا تعنيني نهائيا سوى أنها أحيانا تسبب نوع من السعادة ، نظري واحد بوينت خمسة وسبعون من ستة :Bl (19): 

وبكفي لهوووووووووووووووني  :SnipeR (56): في السيرة

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]
*شكرا كتير على السيرة الذاتية..*

*بس بدي أقول سلامة نظرك، كتير هيك ما؟؟ ما تشوفي شر..*

[/align]


*(((أسعى لتحقيق ذاتي الآن وتحديدا بعد صدور النتائج اليوم وتكللت بالنجاح)))*

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك*

----------


## بياض الثلج

> [align=center]
> *شكرا كتير على السيرة الذاتية..* 
> *بس بدي أقول سلامة نظرك، كتير هيك ما؟؟ ما تشوفي شر..*
> 
> [/align]
> 
> 
> *(((أسعى لتحقيق ذاتي الآن وتحديدا بعد صدور النتائج اليوم وتكللت بالنجاح)))* 
> 
> *مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك*


 
الله يبارك بعمرك يا هدووووء 

والله يسلمك نظري من صف أول ثانوي وهو هيك أبوي خاف علي يعمل عملية الليزر من كتر ما بسمع قصص 

وعفواااااااااااااااااااا :Cgiving:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> الله يبارك بعمرك يا هدووووء 
> 
> والله يسلمك نظري من صف أول ثانوي وهو هيك أبوي خاف علي يعمل عملية الليزر من كتر ما بسمع قصص 
> 
> وعفواااااااااااااااااااا


 


*بدك نصيحة؟؟؟* 
*إعملي عملية الليزر وارتاحي* 
*انا عملتها من شي 5 سنين وما شاء الله لليوم 6/6.. سهلة كتير وما بتخوف واذا ما زبطت ما بتضر*

----------


## بياض الثلج

> *بدك نصيحة؟؟؟*
> 
> *إعملي عملية الليزر وارتاحي* 
> 
> *انا عملتها من شي 5 سنين وما شاء الله لليوم 6/6.. سهلة كتير وما بتخوف واذا ما زبطت ما بتضر*


كيف ما بتضر ؟؟ عمي عملها وجرحولوا عينوا وهيو مسكين بشوفش فيها 
بس هو بيني وبينك سألت عنها في اوبتكس شامي وطنتي وقلي لازم يكون في تحليل قبلها وخاصة انه انا ما فيها مشاكل بتزبط بس باقي علي الارادة والهمة :Bl (19):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*إرادة وهمة ؟؟؟ * 
*أصلا ما بستعملوا فيها لا مشرط ولا موس!!* 

*على كلٍ رح يكون الكرسي معك جميل للغاية*
*لنــــــــا لقـــــــــاء .. وللأسئلة مكان*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
هنــــــــــاء لك من قلبي كل الإحترام 
[/align]*

----------


## بياض الثلج

> مين زيد هذا لو سمحتي ممكن أعرفه ؟


كيف بدك تعرفه ؟؟؟ ما فهمت سؤالك!!!!

----------


## بياض الثلج

> *[align=center] 
> هنــــــــــاء لك من قلبي كل الإحترام 
> [/align]*


ولكَ بالمثل وأكثر  :SnipeR (41): 

شو خلصو أسئلتك :SnipeR (30):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> ولكَ بالمثل وأكثر 
> 
> شو خلصو أسئلتك


 
 
*الشباب ما تركوا شي وانتِ ما قصّرتِ ..*

*برأيي خلي زيد ييجي وما حدا بزعله*


*القصد انو منشانك رح يكون حالك أفضل .. الفكرة حلوة مزبوط شباب؟؟!*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> كيف بدك تعرفه ؟؟؟ ما فهمت سؤالك!!!!


 
 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  في اكتر من زيد بالمنتدى صح انو  واحد منهم

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
عبد الله .. بالله عليك 

هنــــــــاء شرحت شرحا وافيــــــــــا عن زيد وقصتها معه .. بس ارجع شوي للخلف 
[/align]*

----------


## بياض الثلج

> *الشباب ما تركوا شي وانتِ ما قصّرتِ ..*
> 
> *برأيي خلي زيد ييجي وما حدا بزعله*
> 
> 
> *القصد انو منشانك رح يكون حالك أفضل .. الفكرة حلوة مزبوط شباب؟؟!*



يا عبدالله زيد عمره 33 سنة واتوقع انه اكبر عضو في المنتدى عمرا انا وربيع :Eh S(2): 

وريح بالك مو من المنتدى زيد بس انت ليه هيك  معصب  :Db465236ff: 

مش عارفة والله يا هدوووء خايفة عليه كثير  :Eh S(2): 
بتصدق لهلا ما حكيتله اني بدي أسافر 
خايفه احكيله ينهد بسببي :Eh S(2):

----------


## The Gentle Man

ان شاء الله بياض بتحقق حلمك 


انا بحكي خليه يجي 

والله مبين عليه شب امور وجنتل

صرت حابب اعرفه عن قد ما حكيتو عنو

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> يا عبدالله زيد عمره 33 سنة واتوقع انه اكبر عضو في المنتدى عمرا انا وربيع
> 
> وريح بالك مو من المنتدى زيد بس انت ليه هيك معصب 
> 
> مش عارفة والله يا هدوووء خايفة عليه كثير 
> بتصدق لهلا ما حكيتله اني بدي أسافر 
> خايفه احكيله ينهد بسببي


 
 
*طيب منشان هيك انا بقول خليه ينضم النـــــــا*

*هيك حتى لو سافرتِ رح تبقوا على تواصل باستمرار*

----------


## بياض الثلج

> ان شاء الله بياض بتحقق حلمك 
> 
> 
> انا بحكي خليه يجي 
> 
> والله مبين عليه شب امور وجنتل
> 
> صرت حابب اعرفه عن قد ما حكيتو عنو


ايووووه شو أمور وبس بيوخذ العقل 
هو محامي وهلا عم يكمل ماجستير في القانون الدولي

الله يحميه شطوووووووووور كثير بالدراسة  :SnipeR (41): 
ومن الناس اللي بنحط عالجرح بطيب بسرعة
ومن الناس اللي يحمل الانسانية ويعمل بها
ومن الناس اللي كل اللي حواليه بتعلموا معنى الصموووود
هاد اكتر شي مشهور فيه ابو الزوز حبيب قلبي الله يسعده العمر كله 
وغير الشغلات التانية اللي اكتشفتها انا  :Icon31:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> ايووووه شو أمور وبس بيوخذ العقل 
> هو محامي وهلا عم يكمل ماجستير في القانون الدولي
> 
> الله يحميه شطوووووووووور كثير بالدراسة 
> ومن الناس اللي بنحط عالجرح بطيب بسرعة
> ومن الناس اللي يحمل الانسانية ويعمل بها
> ومن الناس اللي كل اللي حواليه بتعلموا معنى الصموووود
> هاد اكتر شي مشهور فيه ابو الزوز حبيب قلبي الله يسعده العمر كله 
> وغير الشغلات التانية اللي اكتشفتها انا


 
 
*طيب هنـــــــــاء رجاءاً عرفينا عليه والله صارت عندي رغبة كبيرة بالتعرف اليه.. ادعيه للإنضمام النــــــــا ورح نكون سعداء فيكم انتو التنين*

----------


## بياض الثلج

> *طيب هنـــــــــاء رجاءاً عرفينا عليه والله صارت عندي رغبة كبيرة بالتعرف اليه.. ادعيه للإنضمام النــــــــا ورح نكون سعداء فيكم انتو التنين*


انا حكيتله عنكم بس ما اعطيته الرابط من هبلي طبعا  :Db465236ff: 
وبتعرف بس نلتقي سوا بننسى شو بدنا نحكي  :Icon31: 
يالله يا هدووووء لو تعرفوه عمركم ما راح تندموا انكم تعرفتوا عليه بجد

لأنه مكسب كصديق كأخ كأي شي بدك اياه مو للأنه كنا حبايب بحكي عنه هيك 
بس هو فعلا أكثر من مجرد انه يوصف بأربع وشرين حرفا مكررة :Icon31: 

وع فكرة هو مقعد ولا يملك سوى يده اليسار يفعل ما يريد بها  :Eh S(2): 
خطأ طبي ما حدث معه

بتعرفوا اغنية شيرين ع بالي  :Db465236ff:  كانت هي اللي خلتنا ننطق أول كلمة حب بينا  :SnipeR (41):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align] :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## بياض الثلج

> 


شو مالك؟؟؟ :Eh S(2):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
ولا شي .. 

لم أرَ (كرسي الإعتراف) بهذه الأحاسيس من قبل ..



[/align]*

----------


## بياض الثلج

> *[align=center] 
> ولا شي .. 
> 
> لم أرَ (كرسي الإعتراف) بهذه الأحاسيس من قبل ..
> 
> 
> 
> [/align]*


انا هيك معناه ((كرسي الاعتراف )) الوحيدة اللي سألتني بنت الشديفات عن الكرسي وكنت متمنية حدا يسالني شو معنى كرسي الاعتراف 
رغم انه احنا خلف شاشات صمااااااااء لكن أحاسيسنا ومشاعرنا تصل
تصل عبر حروف لوحدها وعبر حروف مودة تكونت وعبر الكثير والكثير  :Eh S(2): 
أنا على عكسك هدووووء رأيت هذه المشاعر وأكثر في كرسي الاعتراف
وربما حسان أيظا رآها في المكان الذي تعرفنا فيه على بعض كانت احداهن ملقبة بـ (( زاوية السماء)) أكاد أقسم لك أن من قرأ أجوبتها كان يبكي ذكورا واناثا :Eh S(2):  ما زلت أذكر بعضا من تفاصيلها حتى الآن ... أتعلم هناك شيء يجعلني صادقة معكم حد الجنون وهو اننا خلف شاشات صماء  :Eh S(2):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## ريمي

> ريمي حبيبتي نورتي أمانة ضلك جنني مها كرمالي
> أبدا بالأجوبة 
> 
> أكثر صديق لي في المنتدى والمقرب جدا (( حسان القضاة )) صديق وفي
> 
> بالنسبة للطلبات مهو فشي غيري بالبيت غير جيبي وودي  حتى كاسة المي لكبير وصغير يعني للكل وبما انه جوابي اه السبب 
> اني اصغر وحدة بالبيت ولازم أسمع كلام الكل
> 
> بالنسبة لطلب القتل عمر المال ما كانت السعادة الابدية وطبعا ما راح اوافق
> ...


العفو ياهناء

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:SnipeR (11):

----------


## بياض الثلج

> 


على شو بتحتجي؟؟؟؟

----------


## بنت الشديفات

على كل اشي وخاصة على هالنت اللي ما بلحق افتحه ولا هو مطفي
 :Bl (15):

----------


## رموش حزينه

*[align=center]مرحبا هنؤءه 
كيفك 
اخبارك
كبرتي بنضري كتيررررر  بس ما رح احكيلك ليش 
ع فكره قليل من البشر ممكن نسميهم نادريين بالوجود بتعدي حالك صدفتي حد منهم ؟وازا اه مين ؟
هناء انتي اصغر وحده بالبيت ياترى عندك مسؤوليه ؟
هناء مين اكتر عضو بتحسيه بيشبهك؟
بتحبي الرياضه ؟
عمرك جربتي الدخان ؟او الارجيله ؟
شونضرتك للشب الحلو (شكلا)
تاريخ بتتمني ينلغي من حياتك ؟وليه؟
انسان ما رح تنسيه؟
انتي بتحقدي ع القدر لانه بعدك عن زيد؟؟
بس هيك [/align]*

----------


## بياض الثلج

*مرحبا هنؤءه (( هلاااااا ))
كيفك  ((تمام ))
اخبارك (( في الجرايد))

ع فكره قليل من البشر ممكن نسميهم نادريين بالوجود بتعدي حالك صدفتي حد منهم ؟وازا اه مين ؟ (( اكيد صادفت ، ذكرهم لن يغير الحال))
هناء انتي اصغر وحده بالبيت ياترى عندك مسؤوليه ؟ (( أكيد عندي مسؤولية كل واحد بوخد دوره بالبيت ))
هناء مين اكتر عضو بتحسيه بيشبهك؟ (( حاليا لا أستطيع التحديد لأنه فش حدا بشبه حدا ))
بتحبي الرياضه ؟ ((اه بس نادرا ما امارسها))
عمرك جربتي الدخان ؟او الارجيله ؟(( الارجيله لأ ما بطيق ريحتها بس الدخان بحب ريحته كتير يخرب بيته شو بخليني رايقة وجربت مرة وحدة أيام الكلية كنت انام واحلم اني بدخن ولما شاورت صديقة سوء حكتلي انتي مهتمة بقصة الدخان اكتر من الامتحانات فجربيها من نفسك وبس ولما جربتها انصدمت ...))
شونضرتك للشب الحلو (شكلا)(( ما عمري طلعت ع الشكل بس العيون بتهمني أكثر شنو انا سفاحة فيهم))
تاريخ بتتمني ينلغي من حياتك ؟وليه؟ (( تواريخ كثيرة ، ليش لأنها سببت ألم كبير بقلبي الصغير ))
انسان ما رح تنسيه؟(( كل من له بصمة في حياتي لن ولم أنساه))
انتي بتحقدي ع القدر لانه بعدك عن زيد؟؟ (( لأ طبعا القدر من عند ربنا))

هلا ...
*

----------


## The Gentle Man

مسا الخير هناء او كما تحبين انا ينادوكي هنؤة 


بياض الثلج

لو اجى زيد واعتذرلك عن حبه الك 

وحكالك انه صعب يخطبك لظروف صعبه جدا وغامضه 

وتفاجئتي بعد فتره انه خطب وحده تانيه 

شو بكون ردة فعلك ؟؟
وشو بتعملي ؟؟؟


معلش سؤال ثاني

هلا وانتي صغيرة كنتي تحبي واحد 
بس ما عرف هو بالموضوع 
وبعد فترة من الزمن شفتو بعض 
وحبك اله زاد
واعترفتيلو بحبك اله ( طبعا صعب انك تعترفيلو ) بس لنفرض 
وقام حكالك انه مرتبط 
لو انك حكيتيلو من قبل كان وافق 
بس هلا هو مرتبط
شو بتعملي 


وشكرا على الاجابه مقدما

----------


## بياض الثلج

> مسا الخير هناء او كما تحبين انا ينادوكي هنؤة 
> 
> 
> بياض الثلج
> 
> لو اجى زيد واعتذرلك عن حبه الك 
> 
> وحكالك انه صعب يخطبك لظروف صعبه جدا وغامضه 
> 
> ...



عادي ما بعمل شي ... وبالعكس بتمناله كل الخير والسعادة لأني بحبه
الحياة قسمة ونصيب وربنا بكون كتب انه يصير هيك صح ممكن بأفعالنا صارت الشغلة بس Over

السؤال التاني ... هو مرتبط شو بدي اخدوه من اللي ارتبط فيها ؟؟؟ 
بدور ع غيره  :SnipeR (7): 


هلا جنتل 

ويا مهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا بكفيني هيك بليزززززززززززززززز  :SnipeR (49): 

حطي حدا غيري هووون :SnipeR (60):

----------


## عاشق الصمت

موضوووع شيق ونايس  :SnipeR (49): 

اكتفي بالمتابعه من بعيد :SnipeR (71):

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

:Icon3:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
هناء ما تعبتي من هالكرسي؟؟؟؟؟؟







ارحموها يا ناس 



[/align]*

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]*اكيد راح يكون هنالك ضيف جديد على كرسي الاعتراف 

غداً ان شاء الله سوف نعلن عن الاسم

انتظرونا 
*[/align]

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):

----------

